# All frukathka all the time?



## The Shaman (Jun 28, 2005)

Got an itchy trigger-finger today, buddy?


----------



## reveal (Jun 28, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Got an itchy trigger-finger today, buddy?




How do you think he got over 4,000 posts?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, it's weird isn't it. Funny, but weird!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 28, 2005)

It's worse then me!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's worse then me!!



Now, thats a comnpliment! Thanks Croth!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Now, thats a comnpliment! Thanks Croth!




it wasn't meant as one...but you are welcome....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Got an itchy trigger-finger today, buddy?




What are you talking about he only has 47 posts today...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What are you talking about he only has 47 posts today...



How do you know?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it wasn't meant as one...but you are welcome....



Thanks!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How do you know?




us cool people have ways of learning these things....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> us cool people have ways of learning these things....



Care to send me a PM telling how?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How do you know?




Math. Addition to be exact.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Math. Addition to be exact.



Smart arse.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Care to send me a PM telling how?




He could but it only works for those with over 10,000 posts...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He could but it only works for those with over 10,000 posts...



I should be there by the end of the year at the rate I'm going.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Smart arse.




Thanks.  I try.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I try.



No prob. Its when true ENWorld friends are for.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I should be there by the end of the year at the rate I'm going.




Based upon your average PPD you have 363 days left till you reach 10K...  I guess you'll need more days like this one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Based upon your average PPD you have 363 days left till you reach 10K...  I guess you'll need more days like this one.



Should be no prob being that I have no 'true' responsibilities!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Should be no prob being that I have no 'true' responsibilities!




Ah, those are the days. 

Anyhow to answer you question.  Go to a profile, and then click, "show all posts by so and so” and then count how many they have made.

Or click on the username to the right and go down to find more posts by so and so.


----------



## reveal (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, those are the days.
> 
> Anyhow to answer you question.  Go to a profile, and then click, "show all posts by so and so” and then count how many they have made.
> 
> Or click on the username to the right and go down to find more posts by so and so.




Or get a life and find something better to do with your time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, those are the days.



Yup. Yes, they are!



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow to answer you question.  Go to a profile, and then click, "show all posts by so and so” and then count how many they have made.
> 
> Or click on the username to the right and go down to find more posts by so and so.



Hey, well, whaddya know. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Or get a life and find something better to do with your time.



I guess you would know all about that wouldn't you! Hehe!


----------



## reveal (Jun 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess you would know all about that wouldn't you! Hehe!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

>


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Or get a life and find something better to do with your time.




Life? What's that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Life? What's that?



The period of time that one doesn't spend at ENWorld!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess you would know all about that wouldn't you! Hehe!





I know Crothian and Rystil know nothing about "a life"....   Both post alot even though Croth has "slowed down a bit"...   But I doubt Rystil has....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I know Crothian and Rystil know nothing about "a life"....   Both post alot even though Croth has "slowed down a bit"...   But I doubt Rystil has....



Too true!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't have one during the week. But then who cares during the week? It's the weekend that I do have one, be it a game or something.... 

Or a movie and a cookout this weekend...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't have one during the week. But then who cares during the week? It's the weekend that I do have one, be it a game or something....
> 
> Or a movie and a cookout this weekend...



Thats good to know!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Hence why certain days I don't post on the weekend...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hence why certain days I don't post on the weekend...



Really now?!


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

"Frukathka" rhymes with "bruhaha".

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> "Frukathka" rhymes with "bruhaha".



Okay. And what is the definition of bruhaha.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> "Frukathka" rhymes with "bruhaha".



It also rhymes with: YaTamy Tata. 
Egyptian for: Who has touched you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It also rhymes with: YaTamy Tata.
> Egyptian for: Who has touched you?




"Everytime I think about you/ I touch myself"-the Divinyls


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Everytime I think about you/ I touch myself"-the Divinyls



Hmmm....are you single?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I know Crothian and Rystil know nothing about "a life"....   Both post alot even though Croth has "slowed down a bit"...   But I doubt Rystil has....



 I've slowed down a lot.  I don't really post much substantive these days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've slowed down a lot.  I don't really post much substantive these days.



Really now?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmmm....are you single?




Yeah. 

I just picked that song as it seemed appropriate at the time...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've slowed down a lot.  I don't really post much substantive these days.




PFFFT! Lying again I see...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Really now?



 Yup.  I mean posts like these take about 30 seconds and convey little substance but still give me a new post...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> PFFFT! Lying again I see...



 Nope, until my PPD goes back up to 62.something like it was before, I've officially slowed down quite a bit


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> I just picked that song as it seemed appropriate at the time...



 NUTS!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> PFFFT! Lying again I see...



Hehehehe!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  I mean posts like these take about 30 seconds and convey little substance but still give me a new post...



I hear that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, until my PPD goes back up to 62.something like it was before, I've officially slowed down quite a bit



Thankfully that give me a chance to catch up!


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't really post much substantive these days.




These days? 

 -- N


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thankfully that give me a chance to catch up!




Feh. 

 -- N

PS: What? Only one post per 30 seconds?!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> These days?
> 
> -- N



 Hey, I've posted some substantial stuff in my times.  Its sometimes surprising how few of my posts come from off-topic nowadays.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Feh.
> 
> -- N
> 
> PS: What? Only one post per 30 seconds?!



 Only mods are allowed to post faster than that speed.  I've tried.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, I've posted some substantial stuff in my times.  Its sometimes surprising how few of my posts come from off-topic nowadays.




I've only posted here since... well, last week.

Most of my stuff is in House Rules. 

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Feh.
> 
> -- N
> 
> PS: What? Only one post per 30 seconds?!



Yeah, thats about right.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thankfully that give me a chance to catch up!



 Heh, I guess so   Good luck, but just don't knock Isida off the first page--she's cool


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Only mods are allowed to post faster than that speed.  I've tried.




I must pace my snarky replies...

 -- N

PS: Darn! Snubbed again!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I must pace my snarky replies...
> 
> -- N
> 
> PS: Darn! Snubbed again!




You've gotta think quicker...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Most of my stuff is in House Rules.



I'm pretty sure that most of us are aware of that!


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, thats about right.




How did I know _you_ would know this? 

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> How did I know _you_ would know this?



You must be psychic.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You've gotta think quicker...




Nooo, I must think slooooooower, sooooo my ooooooold poooooosts have time to coooooool.

Ooooootherwise I bump my posting wing on the "30 second" limit.

 -- N


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that most of us are aware of that!



 I'm aware of it, at least.  My new posts are often coming from the PbP boards.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Nooo, I must think slooooooower, sooooo my ooooooold poooooosts have time to coooooool.
> 
> Ooooootherwise I bump my posting wing on the "30 second" limit.



Yeah, right.      :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm aware of it, at least.  My new posts are often coming from the PbP boards.



I have no doubt.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jun 29, 2005)

This is no talk show, it's stand up!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> This is no talk show, it's stand up!



Cool. SRO!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> This is no talk show, it's stand up!



 I'm sitting down though.  Pity


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cool. SRO!




Those aren't cool. They're really bad for real estate values.

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Those aren't cool. They're really bad for real estate values.



You know, in high school I had a role in the play SRO. Loved every minute of it. Anyway on subject of housing value, I know nothing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm sitting down though.  Pity



<gives Rystil a chair>


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cool. SRO!




Significant Rotting oder?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <gives Rystil a chair>



 Already have one though


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Significant Rotting oder?



no. Standing Room Only!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Already have one though



then have another.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> then have another.



 Now I have two!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You know, in high school I had a role in the play SRO. Loved every minute of it. Anyway on subject of housing value, I know nothing.




Well for good housing value it is really all about the location.  And the city, if your city isn't growing your housing values arn't either, usually.   Buying the ugliest house in a great neighborhood is a good idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Now I have two!



Yes you do.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Now I have two!




you can put your feet up ! 
my feet are on a monkey.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> you can put your feet up !
> my feet are on a monkey.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jun 29, 2005)

No one wants to know what's on my monkey.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 29, 2005)

so fruky how many posts did you sart with today ?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> No one wants to know what's on my monkey.



And I'm one of the ones that doesn't want to know!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And I'm one of the ones that doesn't want to know!




Oh yeah? Let's talk about that then....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> so fruky how many posts did you sart with today ?



Well I had my 'Woot! 4444th post!' thread yesterday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? Let's talk about that then....



What do you want to [not] know?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well I had my 'Woot! 4444th post!' thread yesterday.



 That's a lot of posts.  Even I never post that many in a day


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do you want to [not] know?




Something about a monkey.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's a lot of posts.  Even I never post that many in a day



Cool!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Something about a monkey.



They're small, furry and come in one of two genders.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's a lot of posts. Even I never post that many in a day




*Just looks at the insane thread, with the manic discussion of a posting frenzy gone unchecked*

So, post often?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> So, post often?



Oh, aye!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jun 29, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Just looks at the insane thread, with the manic discussion of a posting frenzy gone unchecked*
> 
> So, post often?




He's starting up an alt Hivemind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> He's starting up an alt Hivemind.



OMG! ROFL!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Something about a monkey.




they have tails, unlike apes, who dont. 

they make great ninja.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> they have tails, unlike apes, who dont.
> 
> they make great ninja.



<trying to  imagine a monkey wearing a black ninja outfit!>

<rolls over barely containing laughter>

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, but I bet a cat ninja could beat a monkey pirate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I bet a cat ninja could beat a monkey pirate.



Maybe not a cat ninj, as they cant stand on two legs all too well, but a frey ninja on the other hand! He!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe not a cat ninj, as they cant stand on two legs all too well, but a frey ninja on the other hand! He!




Especially a wild frey ninja. Hey, its too bad ENWorld doesn't do rep, because I'd give you rep just for being familiar with the frey in the first place.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ..... but a frey ninja on the other hand! He!




whats a frey? 

like the Norse God?


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> whats a frey?
> 
> like the Norse God?




Like Walder.

 -- N


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, aye!




So, answer in more than monosylabic grunts?

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Especially a wild frey ninja. Hey, its too bad ENWorld doesn't do rep, because I'd give you rep just for being familiar with the frey in the first place.



Thanks!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> whats a frey?
> 
> like the Norse God?



They are Oathbounds take on feline cat people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> So, answer in more than monosylabic grunts?



Yes, I do!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 29, 2005)

Cat people!
No wonder google and Wiki both failed me. 

well Spider Monkey the Ninja was orginally in the Champions 3rd ed book - as a supervillian As.... well somthing I cant remember the name off the team.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> As.... well somthing I cant remember the name off the team.



Thats okay. Not everone can know everything.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Just looks at the insane thread, with the manic discussion of a posting frenzy gone unchecked*
> 
> So, post often?



 Well, I do post a little bit, admittedly


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I do post a little bit, admittedly



Very true.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Very true.




Dude! Add some darn content! It's starting to look like you're a spamming post count ho.

And we know that simply can't be true.

 -- N

PS: To us penguins, all truth is cold and harsh.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jun 29, 2005)

Is there anything wrong with being a spamming postcount ho?

(postcount +1)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Is there anything wrong with being a spamming postcount ho?
> 
> (postcount +1)



 I'm not a spamming postcount ho.  I always try to have something germane to add to the conversation.  Sometimes, like now, I fail.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 29, 2005)

I can recommend some hobbies if anyone needs some ideas.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Math. Addition to be exact.



 As long as it's not a math addiction.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Nooo, I must think slooooooower, sooooo my ooooooold poooooosts have time to coooooool.
> 
> Ooooootherwise I bump my posting wing on the "30 second" limit.
> 
> -- N




Just use dial-up. That way you won't have to worry about that 30 second limit...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> This is no talk show, it's stand up!





Or in my case, "sit DOWN".


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 29, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> No one wants to know what's on my monkey.





Sounds like a personal prob....


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jun 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like a personal prob....




I was referring to a cimian. What were you thinking?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 30, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I was referring to a cimian. What were you thinking?




You went there. I didn't.   

It'd look real funny dressed in a Boba Fett outfit...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Dude! Add some darn content! It's starting to look like you're a spamming post count ho.



Then I've accomplished my miision!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Is there anything wrong with being a spamming postcount ho?
> 
> (postcount +1)



Not in my opinion! 
(postcount +300)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I can recommend some hobbies if anyone needs some ideas.



Posting at ENWorld?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> As long as it's not a math addiction.



Math is easy. Algebra is hard (for me anyway).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just use dial-up. That way you won't have to worry about that 30 second limit...



Yeah, but good luck pulling it off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or in my case, "sit DOWN".



Whatever floats you boat dude!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like a personal prob....



Hehehe!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You went there. I didn't.
> 
> It'd look real funny dressed in a Boba Fett outfit...



Shiza!


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 30, 2005)

> It's starting to look like you're a spamming post count ho.




_Starting_ to?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> _Starting_ to?



Seriously. This is my point exactly. It's already there.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

Which is a big part of the reason there's discussion about postcount periodically in Meta.  Nobody wants to see spamming postcount hos, because they just say whatever to get their postcount up, making the messageboards rife with drivel.

Postcount is an odd in-joke, but it's not funny anymore when someone really tries to do something about postcount.  Ignore postcount, and post something of substance when you say something, and let postcount sort itself out on its own.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Postcount is an odd in-joke...



how exactly is it an 'in-joke' ?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> how exactly is it an 'in-joke' ?



I'm not sure if you're trying to impart some kind of subtlety to in-joke by putting it in quotes, but I'll just answer the question straight-up anyway...

It's an in-joke because postcount doesn't matter, and most everyone here knows that it does not.  Yet occasionally we joke that it does.  We talk about who's passed up who, and trash-talk folks we're about to pass up, and make jokes about posting for postcount.  Most who have been around for even a little while see through it and know that it's a joke -- nobody really cares what anyone else's postcount is.  You just post when you have something to say, and let postcount fall out where it may.  Posts that are contentless is a good way to get people to start ignoring your posts and annoy people to boot -- because we really _don't_ care about postcount.


----------



## reveal (Jun 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> how exactly is it an 'in-joke' ?




This thread morphed into a discussion about post counts. It's a good read.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=133518


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 30, 2005)

> Posts that are contentless is a good way to get people to start ignoring your posts and annoy people to boot




Very true.  There are people, just by the nature of their posting habits, that I tend to ignore and others, by the same token, that I will pay close attention to and sometimes even read threads that they start regardless of the topic just because they usually have something cool to say.  My Dyal is one of those posters.

On the other hand, why do I need the front-page Yahoo news articles posted in here on a daily basis?  Spamming is one thing, copying and pasting articles is another.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Spamming is one thing, copying and pasting articles is another.



True. But its not like I do it everyday and en masse.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> My Dyal is one of those posters.



Yer making me blush over here!     My wife might take exception to me being "yours", but hey; I'm anyone's who prefers good old-fashioned Sword & Sorcery over more modern wahoo D&D.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yer making me blush over here!     My wife might take exception to me being "yours", but hey; I'm anyone's who prefers good old-fashioned Sword & Sorcery over more modern wahoo D&D.



Hehehe! Oh, criminey.


----------



## reveal (Jun 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yer making me blush over here!     My wife might take exception to me being "yours", but hey; I'm anyone's who prefers good old-fashioned Sword & Sorcery over more modern wahoo D&D.




Are you trying to infer you have a "magic sword?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Are you trying to infer you have a "magic sword?"



Dirty birds!


----------



## reveal (Jun 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dirty birds!




Tweet tweet, baby. Tweet tweet.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Are you trying to infer you have a "magic sword?"



Nah, that's two Terry Goodkind for me.  My sword is a big, two-handed, rough and ready piece of work.  Masterwork, no doubt, but without any "magical" special effects.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Tweet tweet, baby. Tweet tweet.



He rocks in the tree tops all day long
Hoppin' and a-boppin' and singing his song
All the little birdies on Jaybird Street
Love to hear the robin go tweet tweet tweet

Rockin' robin, rock rock
Rockin' robin'
Blow rockin' robin
'Cause we're really gonna rock tonight

Every little swallow, every chick-a-dee
Every little bird in the tall oak tree
The wise old owl, the big black crow
Flappin' their wings singing go bird go

Rockin' robin, rock rock
Rockin' robin'
Blow rockin' robin
'Cause we're really gonna rock tonight
Yeah yeah


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My sword is a big, two-handed, rough and ready piece of work.  Masterwork, no doubt, but without any "magical" special effects.



 Two handed?!


----------



## reveal (Jun 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Nah, that's two Terry Goodkind for me.  My sword is a big, two-handed, rough and ready piece of work.  Masterwork, no doubt, but without any "magical" special effects.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

>



One too many cups?


----------



## reveal (Jun 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He rocks in the tree tops all day long
> Hoppin' and a-boppin' and singing his song
> All the little birdies on Jaybird Street
> Love to hear the robin go tweet tweet tweet
> ...




Quick quiz:

What's the bird of happiness?
[sblock]The bluebird[/sblock]

What's the bird of peace?
[sblock]The dove[/sblock]

What's the bird of true love?
[sblock]The swallow[/sblock]


----------



## reveal (Jun 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> One too many cups?




Nope, that was just really, really funny.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Two handed?!



You bet, baby.  A sword that big, you don't wield with one hand.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What's the bird of true love?
> [sblock]The swallow[/sblock]



subtle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You bet, baby.  A sword that big, you don't wield with one hand.



Jiminy Cricket.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 30, 2005)

> My wife might take exception to me being "yours", but hey; I'm anyone's who prefers good old-fashioned Sword & Sorcery over more modern wahoo D&D.




I said you were "one of".  Let's not get all mushy now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you're trying to impart some kind of subtlety to in-joke by putting it in quotes, but I'll just answer the question straight-up anyway...
> 
> It's an in-joke because postcount doesn't matter, and most everyone here knows that it does not.  Yet occasionally we joke that it does.  We talk about who's passed up who, and trash-talk folks we're about to pass up, and make jokes about posting for postcount.  Most who have been around for even a little while see through it and know that it's a joke -- nobody really cares what anyone else's postcount is.  You just post when you have something to say, and let postcount fall out where it may.  Posts that are contentless is a good way to get people to start ignoring your posts and annoy people to boot -- because we really _don't_ care about postcount.




Which is alot different from the WOTC boards. They went as far as to HIDE your postcount in your profile so it's not readily viewable by other posters/lurkers. Because, unlike here, they act quite immature about things over there...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 1, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I said you were "one of".  Let's not get all mushy now.



   :\ Eeek!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which is alot different from the WOTC boards. They went as far as to HIDE your postcount in your profile so it's not readily viewable by other posters/lurkers. Because, unlike here, they act quite immature about things over there...



Sad but true.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which is alot different from the WOTC boards. They went as far as to HIDE your postcount in your profile so it's not readily viewable by other posters/lurkers. Because, unlike here, they act quite immature about things over there...



It's a maturity thing.  I've moderated boards where postcount was a huge issue, and people took way to much pride in their post count.  As a result, you had people who would specificly seak the pump up their post count by offering single word responces that were often meaningless.  Of course, that particular board leaned towards men under the age of 20 (usually 13-16), it is somewhat understandable.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> you had people who would specificly seak the pump up their post count by offering single word responces that were often meaningless.




Wow, I can't believe people would do such a thing.    



> Eeek!


----------



## reveal (Jul 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> As a result, you had people who would specificly seak the pump up their post count by offering single word responces that were often meaningless.




Really?!


----------



## elforcelf (Jul 4, 2005)

In the Kim Possble (sp) carton on Nick Tv,one of the villians has a ninjia monkey army.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 5, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Really?!



Yup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 5, 2005)

elforcelf said:
			
		

> In the Kim Possble (sp) carton on Nick Tv,one of the villians has a ninjia monkey army.



Thats kinda cool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 6, 2005)

elforcelf said:
			
		

> In the Kim Possble (sp) carton on Nick Tv,one of the villians has a ninjia monkey army.





I'm not sure I'm wanting to know.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup.





Eh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I'm wanting to know.....



I'm not sure if anyone wants to know!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Eh.



Oy.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 31, 2005)

Haven't seen this one around for a while.

Thread necromancy!


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Haven't seen this one around for a while.
> 
> Thread necromancy!



Try the Hijack thread, it's probably appropriate there


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 31, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Haven't seen this one around for a while.
> 
> Thread necromancy!



Meh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Try the Hijack thread, it's probably appropriate there



Or anywhere for that matter!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 31, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Thread necromancy!



Hivemind link!

(That is, please use the Hive to chat.)


----------

